# Haunted Clock



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I have been designing and will build this weekend, a haunted clock. The kind that sits on a pole, like you would see on the street in Europe. The face will be a blatant rip off of the hallowed Disney clock, will run backwards and even chime (a sonorous creepy sound) at irregular intervals. I will post pics as the work progresses, maybe a "how-to", if anyone is interested.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Finally pictures of the clock. I added pics of my peeper too.

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=439&pictureid=5021

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=439&pictureid=5020


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

absolutely love the clock I like the 13 at the top very nice touch peeper looks great too did you make the bird or buy it how and or where?????


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Both props look good, and the vulture is a nice touch


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice work.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

To be honest, the wife bought the vulture last year from spirit, and we didnt have anywhere to put it. The clock was what I arrived at for a roost. Mother nessecity.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Good idea and looks nice.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Neat idea!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Well this is really nice. You did a nice job on it. I can see the Disney look in it.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I love that clock I might have to make one a how to please. Is it just a motor behind the face or is is a clock module running backwards? Can we have a how to please.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

hpropman said:


> I love that clock I might have to make one a how to please. Is it just a motor behind the face or is is a clock module running backwards? Can we have a how to please.


That is a great idea. This would be a nice m&t project.


----------

